# FS: Premiere XL with Lifetime and TiVo extended warranty



## aaronwt

Premeire XL with lifetime service

An extended warranty from TiVo was purchased on the box and is transferable. It expires on March 26th, 2013.

All original packaging including box, remote, power cable, A/V cables, manuals and blue filter glasses (for THX tint adjustment).

*$500 shipped.* (by FedEx ground)(shipping to continental US only)
It will be double boxed.

Paypal payments only to a confirmed paypal address.

Please PM me if interested.

SOLD!!


----------



## aaronwt

I just lowered the price.


----------



## farmermac

aaronwt said:


> I just lowered the price.


Lowered to 530?

I'd be interested around $350-400. That's eBay going rates.


----------



## chiguy50

farmermac said:


> Lowered to 530?
> 
> I'd be interested around $350-400. That's eBay going rates.


No, not for the Premiere XL with PLS. These units have been selling on eBay for between $550 and $600 (or more). $530 is a good price if it is in excellent condition.


----------



## aaronwt

Yes it is in excellent condition. Plus there is still ten months left on the TiVo extended warranty.


----------



## farmermac

chiguy50 said:


> No, not for the Premiere XL with PLS. These units have been selling on eBay for between $550 and $600 (or more). $530 is a good price if it is in excellent condition.


I'm sorry you are right. For some reason I read the ad but my brain read s3 hdxl not premiere. Carry on.


----------



## Chris Gerhard

Yes, it is a nice deal and I wish I could afford it.


----------



## 241705

Me, too.


----------



## Princess9483

Hi! I am interested but I am a new user so I can't PM. Please send me a message. Thank you!


----------



## Princess9483

Is it still available? I haven't heard anything yet. Please PM me. Thanks!


----------



## aaronwt

I haven't checked the thread in a while. I sent you a PM if you are still interested.


----------



## aaronwt

Yes this is still available. I'll lower it to $520 shipped.


----------



## Princess9483

Hi, sorry but after I didn't hear from you I bought the Series3 from bking1 and a XL off of eBay. 

Sorry again


----------



## aaronwt

The price is now $500 shipped.


----------



## steinercat

man...i wish i had the $$ for this.

great price!


----------



## aaronwt

Sold!!


----------

